# P & O ferry, dog passport check?



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We usually travel by the tunnel using Tesco points, but i have been looking at P & O ferries where i can also use the points, at quite a lower price! My question is where would i go to get the pets passports checked, i know where to go for the tunnel but where do i go at the ferry terminal? Thanks for any information.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My experience of ferries is that they check the dogs in at the same time as they check you in. You give them your passports and then your dog's passport. They usually just pass you the chip reader through your vehicle window for you to scan the chip and pass it back to them.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

chasper said:


> We usually travel by the tunnel using Tesco points, but i have been looking at P & O ferries where i can also use the points, at quite a lower price! My question is where would i go to get the pets passports checked, i know where to go for the tunnel but where do i go at the ferry terminal? Thanks for any information.


"Vouchers can only be used for Cars, Motorcyles and Motorcyle combinations bookings on Dover to Calais. Foot passenger and all other vehicles are excluded".

Are you not using the m/home then?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Not that much cheaper either even if you could use them. On a like for like flexi based ticket


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Pet passports are very rarely checked on the Dover to Calais route. However on the return journey you'll find that your dog's passport is scrutinised much more thoroughly than your own. It's checked at the booking in kiosk where you have to scan your own dog. Which you're charged £30 for the privelege! Be warned, don't make any smart-assed comments! I did and got pulled out of line when we arrived at Dover. No mention of the dog but got a good visual going over by the checker-inners!


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I did not realise that. I was just doing a price comparison and booked a motorhome as my vehicle. If thats the case it will be the tunnel. I prefer the tunnel because you can stay in the vehicle away from hoi poloi!


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I pretty sure you can only book a standard ticket with the vouchers. But i could be wrong of course!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> My experience of ferries is that they check the dogs in at the same time as they check you in. You give them your passports and then your dog's passport. They usually just pass you the chip reader through your vehicle window for you to scan the chip and pass it back to them.


On the return journey of course :laugh:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've used Tesco vouchers for my ferry crossings with MH - Ireland to France - no problem.


----------

